# MMATS



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Does any one on here run or know anything about MMAT subs?...........

thanks ............................RO


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The JUGS were the shit about 3 years ago, they are still pretty good


----------



## Aztec Soulja (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 21 2005, 06:20 PM
> *The JUGS were the shit about 3 years ago, they are still pretty good
> [snapback]3303880[/snapback]​*


Not for everyday use. Try the P3.0 or dreadnauts.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of mmat professional 15's...and they were POUNDING my bro's tahoe......using a Zapco 1100M
 I grabed the amp also though...

Any info on mmats let me know...thanks to any one for thier time
Ro


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MMATS has some great amps.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Ive used everything from their MMATS 12 to thier Juggy 15's. 

They arent real good for SQ, but good for sql/spl setups. . the AMPS are power houses. The MMATS 1200d is actually the old Dr. Crankenstein amps with the MMATS logo stamped on them lol. . .


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

No two amps are not on fire?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 22 2005, 11:28 AM
> *No two amps are not on fire?
> [snapback]3306107[/snapback]​*


Ah yes, MMats amps..... only do power when modded, and only last a week or less when modded. The most unstable amp on the planet they are........ Juggernaut's were good when Resonance built them.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

i saw a 15 inch jugg yesterday in the back of a crx. it hit 146 db off of 2 800 watt amps i tink


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I just got these two 15"s hooked up yesterday and got my zapco 1100m feeding em in my town car.....they do indeed hit a bit......lol
Thanks to every one who is responding..........any one with any info on Zapco amps?.....
Best Wishes......................RO


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 27 2005, 08:51 PM
> *any one with any info on Zapco amps?.....
> [snapback]3329146[/snapback]​*


http://www.zapco.com/


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jun 27 2005, 06:36 PM
> *i saw a 15 inch jugg yesterday in the back of a crx. it hit 146 db off of 2 800 watt amps i tink
> [snapback]3328749[/snapback]​*


I do over a 150 with a single sound quality 12 on less power, for what that sub costs it better do a 155+ and a reach around on 1600 watts.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 28 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I do over a 150 with a single sound quality 12 on less power, for what that sub costs it better do a 155+ and a reach around on 1600 watts.
> [snapback]3333956[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=201477]


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 28 2005, 02:39 PM
> *I do over a 150 with a single sound quality 12 on less power, for what that sub costs it better do a 155+ and a reach around on 1600 watts.
> [snapback]3333956[/snapback]​*



NICE

you got pix of ur setup?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jun 28 2005, 09:59 PM
> *NICE
> 
> you got pix of ur setup?
> [snapback]3335562[/snapback]​*


I change boxes frequently so I dont bother taking pics, or making anything pretty so people will want to see it. I think I have a pic of my 2 12 setup somewhere, I just went to a single 12 to do some testing then I'm going back to 2 12's.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 29 2005, 08:52 AM
> *I change boxes frequently so I dont bother taking pics, or making anything pretty so people will want to see it.  I think I have a pic of my 2 12 setup somewhere, I just went to a single 12 to do some testing then I'm going back to 2 12's.
> [snapback]3337804[/snapback]​*


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 29 2005, 08:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is one quality red X!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 29 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Now that is one quality red X!
> [snapback]3338045[/snapback]​*


Works just fine for me... :cheesy:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 29 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Works just fine for me...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3338160[/snapback]​*


Cached images. Sean's using a geoshitties account.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 29 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Cached images.  Sean's using a geoshitties account.
> [snapback]3338707[/snapback]​*


Eh, others see it too. Anywho, that setup did a 152.8 when I pulled it out. I've got a single 12, same sub, same amp, doing 2 dB less now. Half the cone area, half the power, still got more to do to the box and its near a 151.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i recogize the amp but which sub is that iban...

-qs


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jun 29 2005, 07:01 PM
> *i recogize the amp but which sub is that iban...
> 
> -qs
> [snapback]3340516[/snapback]​*


http://www.stereointegrity.com/Magnum12v1.html


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jun 29 2005, 06:01 PM
> *i recogize the amp but which sub is that iban...
> 
> -qs
> [snapback]3340516[/snapback]​*


The ones Hollis let him borrow.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 30 2005, 07:27 AM
> *The ones Hollis let him borrow.
> [snapback]3343778[/snapback]​*


That's what happens when they are out of stock and the new ones aren't available yet. The new ones are louder.....


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Whoever said Mmats amp need to be modded is a damn lie . Even the baby ones rated at 500 watts do like 550 with 12v , and about 650-700 with a proper 14.4v going to them . 
And they are not SQ amps ? The SQ series uses the most discrete output stage in teh industry , the same shit tru tech and the likes uses - To-3 
thats the 2004 and earlier line though , the 2005 line isnt so great imho 
If you install them right , set them up right they last forever too !
Made in the USA


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 8 2005, 01:29 AM
> *Whoever said Mmats amp need to be modded is a damn lie . Even the baby ones rated at 500 watts do like 550 with 12v , and about 650-700 with a proper 14.4v going to them .
> And they are not SQ amps ? The SQ series uses the most discrete output stage in teh industry , the same shit tru tech and the likes uses - To-3
> thats the 2004 and earlier line though , the 2005 line isnt so great imho
> ...


WoW...

You must be a salesman... :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 8 2005, 12:29 AM
> *Whoever said Mmats amp need to be modded is a damn lie . Even the baby ones rated at 500 watts do like 550 with 12v , and about 650-700 with a proper 14.4v going to them .
> And they are not SQ amps ? The SQ series uses the most discrete output stage in teh industry , the same shit tru tech and the likes uses - To-3
> thats the 2004 and earlier line though , the 2005 line isnt so great imho
> ...


I'm sorry, I must have tested dozens myself and seen dozens up in smoke in several vehicles, my bad. I didn't realize the website of the manufacturer never lies when they say they are the greatest.

Ever wonder why nobody uses them in competition anymore?

I hope you aren't comparing the SQ line to Tru in any way other than the style of components used.


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Why worry about if I am comparing them to Tru . Mmats been building amps in USA when Tru was building them in Korea under the Abyss name .. 
So wtf ..


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> *ibanender Posted Jun 29 2005, 08:13 PM
> QUOTE(CuttieBuddie @ Jun 29 2005, 07:01 PM)
> i recogize the amp but which sub is that iban...
> 
> ...


How much do this go for?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 16 2005, 01:43 PM
> *How much do this go for?
> [snapback]3421481[/snapback]​*


Stereo Integrity is not accepting orders at this time. The production of more SI 12's and 15's is being worked on.

http://www.stereointegrity.com/order.html


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> *Brahma Brian Posted Today, 01:27 PM
> QUOTE(Iced2 @ Jul 16 2005, 01:43 PM)
> How much do this go for?
> 
> ...


i had seen that but i was just woundering if anyone had gotten one , how much they payed for it. Since i had seen that sub installed


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 16 2005, 03:38 PM
> *i had seen that but i was just woundering if anyone had gotten one , how much they payed for it. Since i had seen that sub installed
> [snapback]3422017[/snapback]​*


That is an older series, not made anymore...
The new subs will be available SOON, but I can't tell you an exact date...
We won't know pricing until the new subs are produced and distributed...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i have a jugg 15


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> *That is an older series, not made anymore...
> The new subs will be available SOON, but I can't tell you an exact date...
> We won't know pricing until the new subs are produced and distributed...*


Alright thanks,


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: 
The man knows his shit!!!!


> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 16 2005, 06:56 AM
> *Why worry about if I am comparing them to Tru . Mmats been building amps in USA when Tru was building them in Korea under the Abyss name ..
> So wtf ..
> [snapback]3420749[/snapback]​*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Jul 16 2005, 04:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" *All of our products are built here in California*. All amplifiers go through 110% quality control. The reason we state this factual 110% is that our products are hand built one at a time and tested one at a time. Then, an additional 10% are re-tested at random.
Every one of our amps has been hand built in one way or another. They all have their own identity. Not to be confused with build quality, performance, or mass production. "

http://www.trutechnology.com/about.htm

I know he's *full of shit*...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, you must be a salesman


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 16 2005, 05:30 PM
> *wow, you must be a salesman
> [snapback]3422472[/snapback]​*


Who are you talking to, since you posted no quote...
For the record, if you WERE in fact speaking to me, no I am not a salesman, never have been, never intend to be...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i was talking to you. i posted that because thats the exact words you said to someone else in this thread when the posted up info about a brand. and then you quoted them directly, so you must be a salesman.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 16 2005, 05:43 PM
> *i was talking to you. i posted that because thats the exact words you said to someone else in this thread when the posted up info about a brand. and then you quoted them directly, so you must be a salesman.
> [snapback]3422513[/snapback]​*


Jesus H. Fucking Christ man!

I'm posting stuff directly from the websites, then providing the link where I copied it from...
How the hell is that being a salesman?
Knowing website names and using Google is being a salseman?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 16 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Jesus H. Fucking Christ man!
> 
> I'm posting stuff directly from the websites, then providing the link where I copied it from...
> ...



hahahha, calm down man. :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 16 2005, 05:55 PM
> *hahahha, calm down man. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3422548[/snapback]​*


I'm perfectly calm, but kindly answer my question sir...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i just saw that you labeled that other guy who talked highly about the brand as a saleman. so when you talked highly about the other brand, i thought it would be a good joke to call you out on being a salesman.

just a joke. of course, now it doesnt seem like it, because you didnt understand it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 16 2005, 05:58 PM
> *i just saw that you labeled that other guy who talked highly about the brand as a saleman. so when you talked highly about the other brand, i thought it would be a good joke to call you out on being a salesman.
> 
> just a joke. of course, now it doesnt seem like it, because you didnt understand it.
> [snapback]3422558[/snapback]​*


He was "pitching" them, I was posting word for word from the manufacturers website that is available to anyone with an internet connection...
There's a big difference in the two...
I never talked highly about any brand in this thread...


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

And Brian , I said Mmats has been building amps in the USA since they started retard . TRU hasn't , just cause they do now .. 
They just started recently in fact .. obviously YOU are *full* of *shit*

Mmats amps are THE strongest street beater amps and always have been . The 2005 line is not at all what the previous lines were , but still not on the level of hiFonics or even JL ..
Still made in USA , still top notch amps ..


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 17 2005, 03:11 AM
> *And Brian , I said Mmats has been building amps in the USA since they started retard . TRU hasn't , just cause they do now ..
> They just started recently in fact .. obviously YOU are full of shit
> 
> ...


You sure about that? I've got Tru amps, and I've had Tru amps for over 2 years, which coincidentally is how long they've been selling amps. All my amps have said "Made in USA" on them, purchased at different times. Just because there are amps of another brand that look the same doesn't mean they ARE the same. Also note that Abyss is for a Korean market, does it say they are made in Korea? How do you know Abyss isn't made in the USA for the Korean market?

Funny thing about MMats, their website says nothing about made in the USA. That would be something to brag about, and they aren't, which tells me *they aren't made in the USA.* Since you're a MMats salesman, when did they stop being made in the USA? If they are "THE strongest street beater amps and always have been", why do I have a dead one in my closet, I know people that have blown them up while PAUSED, and I know of a guy who specialized in FIXING MMats amps? Wanna talk about the subs.... when MMats subs were good, Resonance Inc was building and designing them.... they were DD's with a different label.


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

90% of Mmats I've seen blown is because people dont know how to set gains . Clipping eventually will kill any amp , and mmats amps' max input voltage is only about 3.0v realistically , labeled as 2.5v .
You might wanna go back to the site though and take a real look around - they are " Built in Florida, USA " 
subs prolly arent though no more . 
Point is you said only do power when modded and only last a week , you are a gottdamn lie .. PERIOD .. 
Mmats 2000 watt Class D amps also consistently score .5db's higher than crossfire 2000


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 17 2005, 12:16 PM
> *90% of Mmats I've seen blown is because people dont know how to set gains . Clipping eventually will kill any amp , and mmats amps' max input voltage is only about 3.0v realistically , labeled as 2.5v .
> You might wanna go back to the site though and take a real look around - they are  " Built in Florida, USA "
> subs prolly arent though no more .
> ...


Clipping does not blow an amplifier, clipping the subs blows subs which may damage the amplifier if the protection circuit isn't worth a damn. So basically what you just said is, they aren't worth a damn. Those amps are not rated for 2.5v input, that would be rediculously stupid seeing as many new HU's are 4v preout if not higher.

I've tested those amps, I know when they do power, and its when modded only. What vehicles did the MMats consitantly do better than the Crossfire? What conditions was it under? I've tested the Crossfires, I know what they'll do.

Look at EVERY product line, the only one that says made in the USA is the class D amps, all the others are not. Even better, the class D's are suffering from the "Tiger Woods disfunction", made in America, with Chinese parts. You slide the board in the heatsink and its now "made in America".


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 17 2005, 11:31 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3428090[/snapback]​*


LMAO, that's all you got to say now? :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 17 2005, 10:37 PM
> *LMAO, that's all you got to say now?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3428117[/snapback]​*


Admitting you got owned is the first step..............


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jul 17 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Admitting you got owned is the first step..............
> [snapback]3428190[/snapback]​*


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

You two are fvcking aren't you ? 
Someone with a differing opinion than your own gets 0wn3d ? That sure sounds like a gay initiation rite if I ever heard one gayboys ..
Looks like the forum just realized Brahma Brian and ibanended have sugar in their drawlls ..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 18 2005, 06:21 AM
> *You two are fvcking aren't you ?
> Someone with a differing opinion than your own gets 0wn3d ? That sure sounds like a gay initiation rite if I ever heard one gayboys ..
> Looks like the forum just realized Brahma Brian and ibanended have sugar in their drawlls ..
> [snapback]3429285[/snapback]​*


Are you a homophobe? :scrutinize:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Jul 18 2005, 05:21 AM
> *You two are fvcking aren't you ?
> Someone with a differing opinion than your own gets 0wn3d ? That sure sounds like a gay initiation rite if I ever heard one gayboys ..
> Looks like the forum just realized Brahma Brian and ibanended have sugar in their drawlls ..
> [snapback]3429285[/snapback]​*


Pointing out facts that prove your opinions wrong is owning. Tell your boyfriend I said hi..... the guys that seem to have an obsession with calling other guys gay are usually closet homosexuals.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Papi_J 

Don't argue with them, if they do not like a particualar product they will Bash it, and talk shit to anyone that likes the Product. MMATS amps are extremely powerful, and very efficent. I understand what you mean by the gains not being set properly destroying an amp. They talk technical, cause they go into google and do searches, and then post on here like they understand anything about Car Stereo. As I have said before, Both of these Jack Asses don't know a thing about Car Stereo, and every time you go against them IBA will get his last shot in and Lock the Topic, or just remove comeplete topics like the one when he burned down his VAN. So like I do, let them Jack each other off, they do not help anyone here, just bash products and people they do not like.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 18 2005, 08:40 AM
> *Papi_J
> 
> Don't argue with them, if they do not like a particualar product they will Bash it, and talk shit to anyone that likes the Product.  MMATS amps are extremely powerful, and very efficent.  I understand what you mean by the gains not being set properly destroying an amp.  They talk technical, cause they go into google and do searches, and then post on here like they understand anything about Car Stereo.  As I have said before, Both of these Jack Asses don't know a thing about Car Stereo,  and every time you go against them IBA will get his last shot in and Lock the Topic, or just remove comeplete topics like the one when he burned down his VAN.  So like I do, let them Jack each other off, they do not help anyone here, just bash products and people they do not like.
> [snapback]3429500[/snapback]​*


You mean like this?


----------

